# NASA Apollo Moon Rocket Engines Recovered



## micropage7 (Mar 21, 2013)

The heat exchanger for an F-1 rocket engine used on the Saturn V that launched one of NASA's historic Apollo moon missions is seen in this Bezos Expeditions image released on March 20, 2013





A Bezos Expeditions team member works with a turbine from a Saturn V rocket engine recovered from the floor of the Atlantic Ocean in 2013, more than four decades after the engine launched one of NASA's historic Apollo moon missions. Image released March 20, 2013





The thrust chamber of one of five first stage F-1 rocket engines used to launch one of NASA's mighty Saturn V rocket on a historic Apollo moon mission is seen on the floor of the Atlantic Ocean in this Bezos Expeditions image. Billionaire Jeff Bezos financed the expedition. Image released March 20, 2013

http://www.space.com/20312-apollo-moon-rocket-engines-jeff-bezos-photos.html


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool - thanks for posting


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Cool - thanks for posting



yeah i guess its a great project when recovering the first step in history


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 24, 2013)

He should take it into pawn stars


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah right, the big bald dude would talk him down. 

"this condition isn't great - see these bent fins right here? plus it's hard to find a market for these types of collectibles. I know our expert quoted a $6billion value, but $50 is the best I can do take it or leave it."


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm surprised these weren't recovered straight away by someone. It is history after all.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2013)

where were they in the ocean? maybe we didn't know exactly where or the technology to retrieve them didn't exist. we did just go to the moon though sooo... bad excuse i guess


----------



## Bow (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 24, 2013)

Easier to go to the moon than troll the ocean depths.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah space is empty


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2013)

digibucc said:


> yeah space is empty



Not with all NASA's junk up there it's not and everyone''s satellites lol.  And a dam shame NASA did not go get it to pay off some of the money they need for projects.


----------

